# easiest place to go?



## paulandrosie (Jan 14, 2008)

can anyone tell us, which is the easiest place to emmigrate to for some one with little formal qualifications, canada, america, australia,or new zealand?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

America is pretty much out. So, I think, is Canada. Australia and New Zealand operate on point systems, and you get points for being young and for speaking English. You can go to their immigration websites to see whether you have enough points to qualify.


----------

